# Benefits Of Walking Exercise!!



## joshuawilson (Jun 24, 2011)

Walking is a gentle, low-impact exercise that can ease you into a higher  level of fitness and health. Walking is a form of exercise accessible  to just about everybody. It's safe, simple and doesn't require practice.  And the health benefits are many. Here's more about why walking is good  for you, and how to get started with a walking program.

*Benefits of walking*

  Walking, like other exercise, can help you achieve a number of important health benefits. Walking can help you: 


Lower low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol (the "bad" cholesterol)
Raise high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol (the "good" cholesterol)
Lower your blood pressure
Reduce your risk of or manage type 2 diabetes
Manage your weight
Improve your mood
Stay strong and fit
  All it takes to reap these benefits is a routine of brisk walking. It  doesn't get much simpler than that. And you can forget the "no pain, no  gain" talk. Research shows that regular, brisk walking can reduce the  risk of heart attack by the same amount as more vigorous exercise, such  as jogging.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 25, 2011)

What about lifting sum heavy ass weights? I like doing that.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 26, 2011)

I walk my dog all the time. He seems to love it.


----------



## tubbednova (Jun 26, 2011)

Improve mood??I usally get pissed when i got to park super far from the store.


----------



## Tomn (Jun 28, 2011)

why not just jog, for cardio workouts..


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 28, 2011)

Never trust information from a guy that posts training info in the nutrition section of a forum. If he can't read and understand well enough to post in the right forum, how good can his understanding of everything else be?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 28, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Never trust information from a guy that posts training info in the nutrition section of a forum. If he can't read and understand well enough to post in the right forum, how good can his understanding of everything else be?





Obviously trying to set us up to later check out some site or fat burning manual. He's posted the same fuckin' shit in three other forums. We know what that means.  Now this is the part where the new person or someone who doesn't know any better says "Geez, you're treating me/him like crap and he's only posting about walking!  Just because someone doesn't want to have shoulders growing out of their ears or flex in bikini in front of the mirror all day doesn't meant they blah blah blah blah...."  NO ONE is that interested in getting the word out on walking!  Now if I'm wrong, then call me later on it and I'll fess up.  But this is internet marketing 101 (get on twitter, facebook, and forums)....    Plus he's got on khaki pants...I mean shit!....


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> Walking is a gentle, low-impact exercise that can ease you into a higher  level of fitness and health. (snip)



Though you've received a rough "welcome," I agree with much of what's been said. This thread has nothing to do with diet or nutrition. Perhaps a mod with access will move it to the correct subforum. Can't help you there.

_Love the pants._

Welcome to *IronMagazine*.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Obviously trying to set us up to later check out some site or fat burning manual. He's posted the same fuckin' shit in three other forums. We know what that means.  Now this is the part where the new person or someone who doesn't know any better says "Geez, you're treating me/him like crap and he's only posting about walking!  Just because someone doesn't want to have shoulders growing out of their ears or flex in bikini in front of the mirror all day doesn't meant they blah blah blah blah...."  *NO ONE is that interested in getting the word out on walking!*  Now if I'm wrong, then call me later on it and I'll fess up.  But this is internet marketing 101 (get on twitter, facebook, and forums)....    Plus he's got on khaki pants...I mean shit!....



Bwahahahahahah!  getting the word out on walking


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Though you've received a rough "welcome," I agree with much of what's been said. This thread has nothing to do with diet or nutrition. Perhaps a mod with access will move it to the correct subforum. Can't help you there.
> 
> _Love the pants._
> 
> Welcome to *IronMagazine*.



No need he's already spammed up the other forums with that bull shit, look and see.  He deserves a rough welcome, it's not an accident.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> No need he's already spammed up the other forums with that bull shit, *look and see.  *He deserves a rough welcome, it's not an accident.



Did you see this one?


----------



## vortex (Jun 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Did you see this one?


Same guy!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2011)

^^^^ That was my thought, too. smh


----------



## caaraa (Jun 30, 2011)

He seems to love it.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Did you see this one?



No. But yea either it's him or people from NY are really crazy about their walking.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't be hatin' on the pants.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

I push mow my front yard. Takes 30 min and a decent work out


----------



## junea9 (Sep 21, 2011)

Walking is the best exercise that any one can easily follow. It helps to reduce extra fats on the body. There are many other benefits of walking it helps for good blood circulation as well walking helps to maintain metabolism of the body.

Generic Levitra


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 21, 2011)

All I know is 
that I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the man who walked a thousand miles, 
To fall down at your door

Da da lat da (Da da lat da)
Da da lat da (Da da lat da


----------



## ExLe (Sep 21, 2011)

------------>


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 22, 2011)

junea9 said:


> Walking is the best exercise that any one can easily follow. It helps to reduce extra fats on the body. There are many other benefits of walking it helps for good blood circulation as well walking helps to maintain metabolism of the body.
> 
> Generic Levitra



apparently I need levitra to walk..???


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 22, 2011)

steriods killed my son

please do not take steriods.. thanks..


----------



## alansteve (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes really walking can benefits for lot of things for the health wise. Thanks for the nice information on walking.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 22, 2011)

Of course she blames steroids.. Why would she admit her terrible mothering in his early years couldve made him a nut in the first place.. Roid rage doesnt exist.. Go die in a hole.. Actually no.. Dont.. The hole didnt do anything to deserve it.. Stupid spam.. Just go walk out in the woods and die.. Then something useful became of you


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 22, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> steriods killed my son
> 
> please do not take steriods.. thanks..



WTF? This just some random shit? Thought this was about walking?


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 26, 2011)

get your killer steroids link out of my thread.. my thread do not deserve you for sure.. get you A** somewhere to kill somebody else kids... killers never agrees to their crime easily, those shit ppl try to hide it..


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 26, 2011)

Joshuawilson likey the crack pipe!!!!


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 26, 2011)

hi, push ad pull, i wanted to talk about walking and its benefits.. i taught to add more about exercise and then diet.. but some low life people who do not any kind of better work in their life made it worse as what they did to their life.. i have stopped visiting this forum.. but cant stop to piss on their face when they talk shit.. sorry for your disappointment..


----------



## alan84 (Sep 26, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> hi, push ad pull, i wanted to talk about walking and its benefits.. i taught to add more about exercise and then diet.. but some low life people who do not any kind of better work in their life made it worse as what they did to their life.. i have stopped visiting this forum.. but cant stop to piss on their face when they talk shit.. sorry for your disappointment..



Dude, you realize that you are in a bodybuilding fourm not some senior rehab. Your information is irrelavant here!!


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> hi, push ad pull, i wanted to talk about walking and its benefits.. i taught to add more about exercise and then diet.. but some low life people who do not any kind of better work in their life made it worse as what they did to their life.. i have stopped visiting this forum.. but cant stop to piss on their face when they talk shit.. sorry for your disappointment..


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> What about lifting sum heavy ass weights? I like doing that.


 Usually works the best.


----------



## vortex (Sep 26, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> hi, push ad pull, i wanted to talk about walking and its benefits.. i taught to add more about exercise and then diet.. but some low life people who do not any kind of better work in their life made it worse as what they did to their life.. i have stopped visiting this forum.. but cant stop to piss on their face when they talk shit.. sorry for your disappointment..



Well you could spam your stuff here so why visit, right?


----------



## malinamartis (Sep 26, 2011)

Walking is good for your heart improves the posture. This can be leads to greater heart exercise, increased oxygen requirement and better blood circulation.


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

Nobody asked you vortex.. get out... !!!!


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

again.. one more looser... joined them..


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

Okk go and lift Mrsaturatedfat a**, he have shown that his A** is available for that..


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 27, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> Okk go and lift Mrsaturatedfat a**, he have shown that his A** is available for that..



Are you Borat?


----------



## vortex (Sep 27, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> Nobody asked you vortex.. get out... !!!!







joshuawilson said:


> again.. one more looser... joined them..


----------



## mathewhogard (Sep 30, 2011)

While doing cardio workout you will not get the fresh air and many time we get bored doing it And in morning walk if we manage to walk a long distance then we have to come back so it become more easier and helpful to us.


----------

